

What do you think of chess with "undo" as a limited resource? - amichail

What do you think of a variation of chess where you can undo moves but only up to your undo quota?<p>For example, if your undo quota is at 10, then you can undo up to 10 moves at once.<p>Undo quota may or may not replenish over time.
======
thexa4
That'd be very tricky, what happens if you undo when another player has just
undone something? It would probably be very frustrating to see your opponent
undo all their errors.

~~~
sidmitra
I agree, but it might be a whole new interesting game altogether. Once we get
used to the idea of undo, our strategies would become very different.

Chess variants like suicide chess, i did find fairly interesting.

------
amichail
In fact, you can have different undo quotas for players with different
abilities to try to even things out a bit.

